# iplayer has disappeared from catchup



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello

On looking at the catchup/on demand options, I choose all channels and the ITV, Channel 4 and 5 players are shown but BBC's Iplayer is missing.

Anyone else had this problem?

Miz


----------



## Setekh (Feb 6, 2004)

I'd wondered about this a well, especially that there's no longer any info available through "explore this program", etc.

It seems it's deliberate - from the Virgin Media forum:



> As you know we recently launched the BBC iPlayer app on the Tivo service, with numerous advantages such as the complete catch up library, including HD, radio shows and subtitling.
> 
> This great app will develop over time and we are working with BBC to find a way to put all the new content into our catch up area, 7 days backwards grid and global search. However while we work on this integration we won't be able to offer access to iPlayer content through these other routes. Instead you can simply press the red button when watching live BBC channels or go straight to the Apps and Games area where you will find the complete iPlayer app. You can search the full BBC library through the app's built-in search functionality.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I just came on to post about the lack of content in On Demand - seems this is the reason. I note that actual iPlayer ap is short of some content too. Half of the CBeebies shows are not available, for example.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Zaichik said:


> I just came on to post about the lack of content in On Demand - seems this is the reason. I note that actual iPlayer ap is short of some content too. Half of the CBeebies shows are not available, for example.


Are they available on the web? There should be more content, not less.


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

On the plus side I just read in the on-screen help (Consumer News I think) that playing content via the BBC iPlayer app uses "connected" and does NOT reserve 1 of 3 tuner slots!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

This is the BBC's fault, forcing VM to remove BBC content from anything other than the iplayer app 

http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2011/04/07/bbc-iplayer-syndication-policy-begins-to-bite/

I think we've lost a great feature, as BBC iplayer content no longer comes up in searches in the standard TiVo GUI.

An interim solution would be to add a "search in iPlayer" link at the bottom of each page, similar to the existing "search in youtube"
where it carries the search term over into the iPlayer app.

Presumably this has removed iplayer access from other VM boxes via catchup too, and they have to press red button on a BBC channel?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think they're working towards a solution though.


----------

